# RTS Free Online Course Question and Advice



## Justified (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm in my final quarter of high school, and I don't have a very large class schedule, so I've decided to use my free time purposely. I've looked into the free online classes as available through RTS and would like to go through one. I notice that it gives lists of materials used in the course. Should I buy I read through these books? Or should I just buy them and reference them through the lessons. Or do I not need them at all? I just want to get as much out of it if I decide to do one of the courses. Thanks!


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 23, 2014)

Depends on the book. When I was at RTS in some classes we didn't use certain books at all, even though they were "required." A main text in a systematics course is mandatory, obviously, but some auxiliary texts in a missions course are a different matter.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 23, 2014)

Which course(s) are you considering? That may help us to provide some advice.

I'm sure it will be a blessing and an eye-opening time, either way!


----------



## Justified (Mar 23, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Which course(s) are you considering? That may help us to provide some advice.
> 
> I'm sure it will be a blessing and an eye-opening time, either way!


 Several, although, I am thinking between History of Christianity I, one of the bible courses (e.g. Hebrews- Revelation), History and Theology of the Puritans, Covenant Theology, or Medieval Theology. I know I just listed quite a few; however, which one would you recommend? I would prefer to spend as little, if not none, money as possible.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 24, 2014)

Most of the online classes I've listened to don't reference the books but are stand alone lectures. So if you aren't concerned about getting come sort of class credit and don't want to buy the books, then just listen to the lectures and learn what you can.


----------

